# Lima update!



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

1 day away from Lima's 5 month anniversary and I realize she hasn't appeared on hedgehog central in a while so here she is!
[attachment=0:gqrjfm0b]photo5.jpg[/attachment:gqrjfm0b]

Lima has been happy and healthy! She hasn't bitten me badly in a while which is awesome but I still do notice her trying to sometimes when she's grumpy from nail cutting or something. I think I'm figuring out most of her biting triggers but nail cutting is one that we can't avoid. But we see her improvement and we love her for that. Personality-wise, she's now a mix between a sleeper and explorer. She'll pick one of those moods when we take her out and she'll stick with it til we put her back.

To keep her life interesting, Lima got yet another addition to her home. My mom is into making pottery so I asked her to make Lima a new house to replace the little igloo I got her when she was a baby. My mom decided to go all out and make a house that barely fits in my cage. Apparently one of her pottery instructors happens to have a bunch of hedgies and gave her a bunch of tips on making the house, like painting the inside black to keep it darker inside and making ventilation holes. Lima came to my parents' house for a family bbq and my mom unveiled the present.
[attachment=2:gqrjfm0b]photo 2.jpg[/attachment:gqrjfm0b]
[attachment=1:gqrjfm0b]photo 4.jpg[/attachment:gqrjfm0b]

Her new house now takes up the entire "downstairs" of my cage. I put her little igloo upstairs in case she misses it and it turns out she does still like to sleep inside of it. To give you an idea of this igloo, it was the smallest igloo you could buy at petco. I was reluctant to buy it because I wasn't sure if she'd fit (and this is when I first got her). But sure enough, she is still a baby sized hedgie and she does still manage to squeeze into this igloo and sleep in it. She will sometimes sleep in her big house, and she always runs to the big house when she's scared. She also still sometimes sleeps in her little nook under the ramp.

Lima is also about to get a brand new ballin' heating system. I hope she realizes how lucky she is!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Great to hear Lima is doing well!
She is beautiful!
And I love that "Hedgie Hut" it is awesome!
Your Mom should sale them!


----------



## soyeah (Aug 7, 2009)

omg, is that a little hedgie on her house? that is just too adorable! ;D and she's gorgeous!



> I still do notice her trying to [bite] sometimes when she's grumpy from nail cutting or something.


my Piper is that way, too. Actually, tonight, I was trimming her nails and when she went to bite me - she missed and got her own foot! XD lol


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the little hedgie on top of the hut. :lol: Lima looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

The house is gorgeous, your mum is a pro  

And Lima is just beautiful, her colour is gorgeous


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Lima is an angel with a devlish little face. She is just adorable!!!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

AWW cute house, grandma is spoiling the grandbaby-hedgie huh? Too cute, she definitely could sell those if its worth the time/money to her. Love the hedgie on top, a perfect final touch.

What a cute face-shot! I am so in love with hedgehogs right now I can't see straight.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is an adorable house. Lima's grandma spoils her.


----------

